# oil rig in panama city?



## biggabuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Any of you big boat guys ever see a oil rig about 50 miles out of panama city?


----------



## florida boy (Jul 11, 2012)

oil rig ? the first ones we start hitting are usally a good ways south of pensacola


----------



## PCB Justin (Jul 11, 2012)

I wish.  None in florida waters.  The alabama rigs (beer can, ram powell) are within easy reach out of pcola.


----------



## captbrian (Jul 11, 2012)

Nothing off here. Closest one is 126 miles


----------



## biggabuck (Jul 12, 2012)

I've got a number that has the oil rig beside it wonder what it is?


----------



## d-a (Jul 12, 2012)

biggabuck said:


> I've got a number that has the oil rig beside it wonder what it is?



You sure it's not a decommissioned rig that was placed under the rigs to reefs program? There's on south of Apalachicola. 

Also what's the name of the rig? 

d-a


----------



## captbrian (Jul 12, 2012)

There are a couple capped well heads off here.  Fished one Sunday as a matter of fact.


----------



## biggabuck (Jul 12, 2012)

No name. But I bet that's what it is. Guess I will have to get a little bigger boat to fish some of those numbers. Thanks yall I've fish pcb for along time and never heard of a standing oil rig up that way


----------



## captbrian (Jul 12, 2012)

You'll need plenty of string too, the ones I know are pretty deep.  Shallowest being 330'


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jul 12, 2012)

d-a said:


> You sure it's not a decommissioned rig that was placed under the rigs to reefs program? There's on south of Apalachicola.
> 
> Also what's the name of the rig?
> 
> d-a



The one off of Apalach is likely the Exxon template about a 1/4 mile west of S-Tower. It was put there in the late 70's I believe.


----------



## d-a (Jul 12, 2012)

grouper sandwich said:


> The one off of Apalach is likely the Exxon template about a 1/4 mile west of S-Tower. It was put there in the late 70's I believe.



It is. There's a few of them along the gulf coast. 

d-a


----------



## deadend (Jul 12, 2012)

grouper sandwich said:


> The one off of Apalach is likely the Exxon template about a 1/4 mile west of S-Tower. It was put there in the late 70's I believe.



That's a good dive.  Typically see 30+ jewfish on it.  Sometimes hard to pull fish past them.


----------

